# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Կենցաղային խորհուրդներ

## Artgeo

Եկեք այստեղ իրար խորհուրդներ տանք սեփական փորձից ելնելով։ Այլ տեղերից կոպի պեյսթը անխտիր կջնջվի։

Ուրեմն հենց այսօր պարզեցի, որ պատուհանները լվանալու ամենահեշտ տարբերակը նրանք տեղից հանելն ու լոգարանում ցնցուղի տակ լվանալն է (մեքենայի նման)   :Hands Up:  

 :Tongue:   մեծերը մի փոքր դժվարա հանել դնելը, բայց դե տեղում մաքրելը ավելի ջանջալա  :Wink:

----------

Ֆոտոն (01.10.2009)

----------


## milkyway

Սիգարետի ծուխը ավելի արագ ա ցրվում ,եթե սենյակում մոմ եք վառում: :Scenic:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուրեմն հենց այսօր պարզեցի, որ պատուհանները լվանալու ամենահեշտ տարբերակը նրանք տեղից հանելն ու լոգարանում ցնցուղի տակ լվանալն է (մեքենայի նման)   
> 
>   մեծերը մի փոքր դժվարա հանել դնելը, բայց դե տեղում մաքրելը ավելի ջանջալա


Իսկ ես կասեի, որ պատուհանների հետ կապված ամեն ինչն է ջանջալ, հատկապես երբ դրանք Նոյի թվի են լինում։  :Wacko:   :Bad:

----------

Srtik (03.11.2013)

----------


## kiki

Արթուր ջան, բայց դա ավելի վտանքավոր է, քանի որ հնարավոր է կոտրվեն...չնայած, որ բարձր հարկերում ընկնելու վտանգով լվանալն էլ մի բան չի...
հետևություն՝ավելի լավ է չլվանալ ...

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ապակիները լվանալուց հետո ցանկալի է այն չորացնել թղթով (ցանկալի է լրագրի թղթով, քանի որ դրանք համեմատաբար փափուկ են), քանի որ այդ դեպքում ապակու վրա կտորի մազմզուկներ չեն մնում։
Լուսամուտները լվանալ անհրաժեշտ է օրվա ստվերոտ պահերին, քանի որ արևի ճառագայթների ներքո լվանալուց հետո ապակու վրա կարելի է բազմաթիվ լաքաներ հայտնաբերել։

----------

Էլիզե (05.05.2010)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ապակիները լվանալուց հետո ցանկալի է այն չորացնել թղթով (ցանկալի է լրագրի թղթով, քանի որ դրանք համեմատաբար փափուկ են), քանի որ այդ դեպքում ապակու վրա կտորի մազմզուկներ չեն մնում։
> Լուսամուտները լվանալ անհրաժեշտ է օրվա ստվերոտ պահերին, քանի որ արևի ճառագայթների ներքո լվանալուց հետո ապակու վրա կարելի է բազմաթիվ լաքաներ հայտնաբերել։


Հատուկ ապակի մաքրելու համար "կտորանման " բաներ կան, ծախում են , ինչիա պետք թուղթը? Դրանք ոչ մազիկ են թողում :Smile:

----------

comet (01.10.2009), Kita (01.10.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Սառնարանը մաքրելիս տհաճ հոտից ազատվելու համար մի փոքր աղացած սուրճը կհասնի օգնության։

----------

Ariadna (01.10.2009), Kita (01.10.2009), Srtik (03.11.2013), Սլիմ (01.10.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Սառնարանը մաքրելիս տհաճ հոտից ազատվելու համար մի փոքր աղացած սուրճը կհասնի օգնության։


Կամ սառնարանի գրպանիկում միշտ դրեք կերակրի սոդա, բաժակի մեջ լցրեք ու էդպես բաց թող միշտ դրված լինի, բոլոր տհաճ հոտերը քաշում է։

----------

Ingrid (27.02.2013), Սլիմ (01.10.2009)

----------


## comet

> Կամ սառնարանի գրպանիկում միշտ դրեք կերակրի սոդա, բաժակի մեջ լցրեք ու էդպես բաց թող միշտ դրված լինի, բոլոր տհաճ հոտերը քաշում է։


Եթե ամեն ինչ ցելոֆանով կամ համապատասխան փակ ամաններով դրվի սառնարան, սառնարանից հոտ չի գա :Smile:

----------

Kita (01.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (01.10.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Եթե ամեն ինչ ցելոֆանով կամ համապատասխան փակ ամաններով դրվի սառնարան, սառնարանից հոտ չի գա


Ավելի լավ չի՞ սոդան դնես, ու հանգիստ ապրես քո համար  :Smile:

----------

Kita (01.10.2009)

----------


## comet

> Ավելի լավ չի՞ սոդան դնես, ու հանգիստ ապրես քո համար


Դե համ հոտ չի գա, համ էլ դրված մթերքը չի փչանա :Smile:  Պատկերացրու կարագը կամ պանիրը բաց վիճակում դնես սառնարան...

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ժող, մի մոռացեք, որ սառնարանը երկար չօգտագործելուց էլ է "հոտում"։

----------


## Ariadna

> Դե համ հոտ չի գա, համ էլ դրված մթերքը չի փչանա Պատկերացրու կարագը կամ պանիրը բաց վիճակում դնես սառնարան...


Օրինակ վերջերս բաստուրմա էի առել, ցելոֆանով փաթաթված, միևնույնն ա հոտ էր գալիս սառնարանից, կարագն ու պանիրը պարզ ա որ բաց չի դնում ոչ մեկն էլ։

----------


## Cassiopeia

*Խորհուրդներ գորգերի վերաբերյալ.*Որպեսզի գորգի եզրերը չոլորվեն, ապա խորհուրդ է տրվում նրա ողջ պարագծով հակառակ կողմից հասարակ էմուլսիայով սոսնձել 20մմ լայնությամբ կտոր։Մեծ գորգերը մաքրելու համար այն տանը պետք է մաքրել աղաջրի մեջ լուծված լիմոնաթթվի լուծույթի մեջ թաթախված խոզանակով։ Այս դեպքում գորգի գույները չեն խամրի։ Տնային պայմաններում գորգերը մաքրելու համար անհրաժեշտ է փոշեկուլով նախևառաջ փոշին մաքրել, իսկ եթե փոշեկուլ չկա, ապա ցանկալի է քամու պայմաններում այն կախել որևէ պարանից և փոշին թափ տալ։  Ձմռանը գորգի միջից փոշին հեշտությամբ կարելի է հեռացնել, այն տրորելով մաքուր ձյունով։ Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է գորգը դնել ձյան վրա, ապա կոշտ խոզանակի կամ ավելի միջոցով ձյունը տրորել նրա վրա և թափ տալով հեռացնել ձյունը։Քիչ կեղտոտված գորգերը կարելի է մաքրել սեղանի մանր աղով։ Դրա համար գետնին փռված գորգի վրա աղ են լցնում, ապա այն տարածում խոնավ ավելով կամ խոզանակով։ Ավելի լավ արդյունքի համար պարզապես անհրաժեշտ է խոզանակը կամ ավելը նախօրոք թրջել օճառաջրով և թափ տալ, ավելորդ օճառաջրից ազատվելու համար։ Գորգի «թափված» մասերը վերականգնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է գտնել համապատասխան գույնի բուրդ կամ բրդյա թելիկներ, ապա այն մանր կտրտել, սոսնձել գորգի թափված հատվածին, ապա թերթ դնելով դրա վրա, ոչ շատ տաք արդուկով արդուկել այդ հատվածը։ Այնուհետ անհրաժեշտ է խոզանակի օգնությամբ հեռացնել չկպած, ավելորդ բուրդը։

----------

Ուլուանա (22.01.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Կարծում եմ համացանցից օգտվող աղջիկներն արդեն ունեն ավտոմատ լվացքի մեքենաներ ու գիտեն կենցաղում դրա անփոխարինելի դերի մասին, այդ պատճառով  սույն կարևորագույն սարքի մասին չեմ գրի: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ որևէ մեկը չունի, մի բան միայն. Հեռուստացույցից, նոր կոշիկներից, անառային հանգստից կարելի է հրաժարվել, կարելի է նույնիսկ կիսամերկ ման գալ, բայց 1 . ավտոմատ լվացքի մեքենա պիտի ունենալ: :Wink: 
2 . Մի քանի տարի օգտագործում եմ միկրոֆիբրայից անձեռոցիկներ. салфетки из микрофибры: Նորից անփոխարինելի են իրենց հատկություններով: Դրանցով կարելի է վերցնել փոշիները, սրբել բյուրեղապակե իրերը, հեշտությամբ մաքրել խոհանոցի ու լոգարանի բոլոր փայլուն ծորակներն ու ցնցուղները՝ առանց քիմիական միջոցների ու հետքեր թողնելու: Տարիներ առաջ այդ անձեռոցիկները ահագին թանկ էին՝ հատը քսան դոլարից սկսած, բայց հիմա դրանք բավական մատչելի են: Անպայման գնեք, չեք փոշմանի: Ամեն անգամ անձեռոցիկը ձեռքս առնելիս, մտովի «ողորմի» եմ տալիս այն ստեղծողի անցավորներին: :Smile: 
3 .  Термопакеты. Հայերեն, երևի՝ թերմոտոպրակ կամ ջերմոտոպրակ: Միսն ու բանջարեղենը դրա մեջ գազի, էլեկտրական կամ միկրոալիքային ջեռոցում խորովելիս, նախ պատրաստվում են շատ արագ, և հետո՝ մսի կամ այլ մթերքներից ցայտած ճարպերը չեն կեղտոտում ջեռոցի ներսը: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս:

----------

terev (05.05.2010), Դեկադա (05.05.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

3- համ էլ միսը չի չորանում  :Yes:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. «Կենցաղային օգտակար խորհուրդներ մեր կենսափորձից» թեման միացվել է արդեն գոյություն ունեցող «Կենցաղային խորհուրդներ» թեմային։*

----------


## ministr

Էդ թերմոտոպրակը սուպերմարկետներում կա? Ինչ որ աչքով չի ընկել:

----------

Դեկադա (05.05.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Էդ թերմոտոպրակը սուպերմարկետներում կա? Ինչ որ աչքով չի ընկել:


Կարող է լինել «Рукав для запекания» անունով: Մի անգամ փորձելուց հետո շատ դժվար է դրանից հրաժարվելը: 
     Մի բան էլ հիշեցի լվացքի մեքենաների հետ կապված: Չնայած գովազդը համառորեն խորհուրդ է տալիս «Կալգոն» օգտագործել՝ նստվածքներից խուսափելու համար, բայց լավագույն էժան միջոցը կես տարին մեկ մոտ 30- 40 գրամ կիտրոնաթթվի աղով  որևէ կարճ ռեժիմով մեքենան աշխատեցնելն է: Իհարկե ջրով, բայց առանց շորերի: Մասնագետն էր խորհուրդ տվել հարևանուհուս, դրան հետևելով, թու -թու, 12 տարում մեքենաս ոչ մի խնդիր չի ունեցել:

----------

Geson (21.08.2010), Ingrid (27.02.2013), Էլիզե (07.05.2010)

----------


## Hda

> ..
>      Մի բան էլ հիշեցի լվացքի մեքենաների հետ կապված: Չնայած գովազդը համառորեն խորհուրդ է տալիս «Կալգոն» օգտագործել՝ նստվածքներից խուսափելու համար, բայց լավագույն էժան միջոցը կես տարին մեկ մոտ 30- 40 գրամ կիտրոնաթթվի աղով  որևէ կարճ ռեժիմով մեքենան աշխատեցնելն է: Իհարկե ջրով, բայց առանց շորերի: Մասնագետն էր խորհուրդ տվել հարևանուհուս, դրան հետևելով, թու -թու, 12 տարում մեքենաս ոչ մի խնդիր չի ունեցել:


Հիմնականում կախված է տարածքի ջրի որակից...
ևս մի փոոոքր խորհուրդ-օգտագործեք ավելի ցածր ջերմաստիճանում աչխատող փոչիներ (անձնական փորձից  :LOL:   :LOL:  խորհուրդ կտամ - ARIEL ),քանզի որքան ցածր ջրի ջերմաստիճանը,այնքան քիչ կրաքարագոյացում...

----------

Արևածագ (20.05.2010)

----------


## Bruno

Այս օրերի համար ակտուալ խորհուրդ:

Եթե օդորակիչը լավ չի սառեցնում, ապա
1. Լվացեք ֆիլտրերը (սա կատարեք 1-2 շաբաթը մեկ)
2. Ֆենով հեռացրեք ներսի ռադիատորի փոշին ( փոշեծծիչով լավ չի մաքրվում )
3. Ջրի շթով լվացեք դրսի ռադիատորը (*ուշադրություն, այս գործողությունը կատարել օդորակիչը հոսանքազերծելուց հետո* )

Դրսի ռադիատորի լվանալուց հետո, ինձ մոտ առնվազն 5 աստիճանի տարբերություն տվեց:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, բազկաթոռների ու դիվանի վրայի շորերը ինչո՞վ կարելի ա մաքրել, առանց քանդելու:

----------


## Sophie

> Ժող, բազկաթոռների ու դիվանի վրայի շորերը ինչո՞վ կարելի ա մաքրել, առանց քանդելու:


Խանութում հատուկ նյութեր են վաճառում դրանց համար, անունները չգիտեմ: Իսկ լվացվող կտորներով պատրաստվածները սովորական նյութերով էլ անցնում են:

Բայց էդպիսի ծառայություն էլ կա գալիս մաքրում գնում են:

----------


## Artgeo

> Խանութում հատուկ նյութեր են վաճառում դրանց համար, անունները չգիտեմ: Իսկ լվացվող կտորներով պատրաստվածները սովորական նյութերով էլ անցնում են:
> 
> Բայց էդպիսի ծառայություն էլ կա գալիս մաքրում գնում են:


Էս «գալ-մաքրել-գնալ» տարբերակը հետաքրքրեց: Գնամ սփյուռը քրքրեմ:

----------


## Alximik

Սիրելի աղջիկներ և կանայք, ես ցավոք սրտի…. էտ վերմակ ու դոշակներից գլուխ չեմ հանում։
Եկելա արդեն ժամանակը էտ բրդի բմբուլի անկողնային պարագաները լվալու։ Ի՞նչ անեմ, փոխեմ թափեմ,  կարողա փողով էտ գործը անող լինի։
Կամ փոխելու դեպքում ի՞նչ արժի առնել և որտեղից։
P.S. Ամուսնանալու տարբերակը չառաջարկեք, թանկ կնստի վրես։  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն նախապես 

Отправлено с моего GT-S5660 через Tapatalk

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սիրելի աղջիկներ և կանայք, ես ցավոք սրտի…. էտ վերմակ ու դոշակներից գլուխ չեմ հանում։
> Եկելա արդեն ժամանակը էտ բրդի բմբուլի անկողնային պարագաները լվալու։ Ի՞նչ անեմ, փոխեմ թափեմ,  կարողա փողով էտ գործը անող լինի։
> Կամ փոխելու դեպքում ի՞նչ արժի առնել և որտեղից։
> P.S. Ամուսնանալու տարբերակը չառաջարկեք, թանկ կնստի վրես։ 
> Շնորհակալություն նախապես 
> 
> Отправлено с моего GT-S5660 через Tapatalk


Բուրդն ու բմբուլները սովորաբար չեն փոխում, եթե ինչ–որ հատուկ պատճառ չի լինում կամ շատ հին չի լինում։ Դոշակի գլխամասի կամ ոտնամասի կարը քանդում են, բուրդը հանում, լվանում, հետո չփխում (որն, ի դեպ, աննկարագրելիորեն տառապալից մի գործընթաց է  :Black Eye: ), հետո լցնում տեղը։ Չփխելու իմաստն այն է, որ բուրդը ժամանակի ընթացքում, սեղմվում, նստում է, ինչի հետևանքով դոշակի, վերմակի փափկությունը, ինչպես նաև ամբողջ երկայնքով համասեռ բաշխվածությունը կորչում է, ու պետք է լինում այն կարգավորել։ Բարձերի բմբուլներն, ինչքան գիտեմ, հատուկ խնամքի կամ կարգավորման կարիք չունեն, ուղղակի եթե բարձն արդեն կեղտոտ է, ուզում եք կտորը լվանալ, պետք է էլի քանդել մի կողմի կարը, բմբուլները դատարկել, օրինակ, մի մեծ թասի մեջ ու աշխատել չկպնել, որ չտարածվեն ամբողջ տնով մեկ, մինչև լվացած բարձի կտորը չորանա, հետո նորից լցնել մեջը ու կարել։ Հնարավոր է նաև, որ բմբուլները արևին են տալիս։ Բրդի դեպքում արևին տալու մասին հատուկ չնշեցի, որովհետև չփխման գործընթացը սովորաբար ենթադրում է նաև արևին տալը։ Մի խոսքով՝ նա, ով պիտի անի, կիմանա։ Իսկ փողով անողներ, համոզված եմ, շատ կգտնվեն։ Ուղղակի ծանոթներից հետաքրքրվեք  :Smile: ։

----------


## Alximik

Մեռսի  :Smile: 

Отправлено с моего GT-S5660 через Tapatalk

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Բմբուլն էլ մաքրելու ձև կա: Հատուկ տեղեր կան, որտեղ չոր մաքրում են անում բմբուլի, կազմն էլ փոխում են ու կարում: Մոտ 10 րոպե է տևում: Բմբուլի բարձի կար ես տանը չեմ համարձակվի քանդել:  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք, ո՞նց մաքրեմ ապակին: Ուրեմն իմ սեղանը հիմա ապակուց ա: Իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ կոմպով զբաղվելը, դաս անելը, հաց ուտելը, սուրճ խմելն ու լիքը այլ բաներ էդ անտեր սեղանին են տեղի ունենում, ու բավական հաճախ լուրջ մաքրության կարիք ա լինում: 

Մի խոսքով, շատ չձգեմ, ո՞նց մաքրեմ, որ վրան լաքա չմնա: Իմ իմանալով պետք ա սկզբում մաքուր խոնավ շորով սրբել, հետո անմիջապես չորացնել: Բայց մեկ ա, լաքաներ մնում են: Ի՞նչ առաջարկ կա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժող, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք, ո՞նց մաքրեմ ապակին: Ուրեմն իմ սեղանը հիմա ապակուց ա: Իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ կոմպով զբաղվելը, դաս անելը, հաց ուտելը, սուրճ խմելն ու լիքը այլ բաներ էդ անտեր սեղանին են տեղի ունենում, ու բավական հաճախ լուրջ մաքրության կարիք ա լինում: 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, շատ չձգեմ, ո՞նց մաքրեմ, որ վրան լաքա չմնա: Իմ իմանալով պետք ա սկզբում մաքուր խոնավ շորով սրբել, հետո անմիջապես չորացնել: Բայց մեկ ա, լաքաներ մնում են: Ի՞նչ առաջարկ կա:


Ես ապակիների հեղուկով եմ մաքրում, լաքա չի մնում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ապակիների հեղուկով եմ մաքրում, լաքա չի մնում։


հա, ուզում էի ասել՝ ապակիների հեղուկ չառաջարկել, որովհետև դաժան փորձս ցույց ա տալիս, որ մի երկու-երեք անգամ սխալ բան եմ առնում, հետո նոր ճիշտ  :LOL:  ուղղակի չեմ ուզում սեղանի հերն անիծել անհայտ ծագման հեղուկներով  :LOL:

----------


## erexa

> Ժող, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք, ո՞նց մաքրեմ ապակին: Ուրեմն իմ սեղանը հիմա ապակուց ա: Իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ կոմպով զբաղվելը, դաս անելը, հաց ուտելը, սուրճ խմելն ու լիքը այլ բաներ էդ անտեր սեղանին են տեղի ունենում, ու բավական հաճախ լուրջ մաքրության կարիք ա լինում: 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, շատ չձգեմ, ո՞նց մաքրեմ, որ վրան լաքա չմնա: Իմ իմանալով պետք ա սկզբում մաքուր խոնավ շորով սրբել, հետո անմիջապես չորացնել: Բայց մեկ ա, լաքաներ մնում են: Ի՞նչ առաջարկ կա:


Աման լվանալու հեղուկով փորձե՞լ ես:  :Think:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աման լվանալու հեղուկով փորձե՞լ ես:


չէ: լավ միտք ա  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Եթե ապակի մաքրելու հեղուկով չես ուզում, գեղական ձևերից նաշատիրն ա, տաք ջրով ու մազմզուկ չթողող կտորով, վրայից թերթով չորացնել: Բայց մեկ ա, ապակի մաքրելու հեղուկը կավ ա մաքրում  :Jpit: ))

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ապակի մաքրելու հեղուկով չես ուզում, գեղական ձևերից նաշատիրն ա, տաք ջրով ու մազմզուկ չթողող կտորով, վրայից թերթով չորացնել: Բայց մեկ ա, ապակի մաքրելու հեղուկը կավ ա մաքրում ))


ինձ թվում ա ես ավելի շուտ ապակի լվալու հեղուկ կճարեմ, քան նաշատիր  :LOL:  լավ, կարելի ա փորձել:

----------

Ձայնալար (27.02.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> ինձ թվում ա ես ավելի շուտ ապակի լվալու հեղուկ կճարեմ, քան նաշատիր  լավ, կարելի ա փորձել:


Նաշադիրը դեղատներում ազատ վաճառում են:
Բայց ես սփփական փորձից ասեմ` բժշկական սպիրտից լավը չկա: մաքրելուց հետո էլ որ նստում ես սեղանի դեմը կայֆ ա տալիս  :Jpit:

----------


## Sinner

Հայեեեեր: Որտեղից կարելի է կովբոյի գլխարկ գնել? Ու նաև ձեռնոցներ... Սաղ քաղաքը ման եկա (((

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի հատ լավ խորհուրդ աղջիկներին ու կանանց. մի օր պիտի խաշի գնայինք, տնից մոռացա մեխակ վերցնել հետս (սխտորի հոտի դեմ), ճանապարհիս մտա, փոքրիկ «փաթեթիկով» գնեցի: Բնականաբար ամբողջը չօգտագործվեց, ես էլ մնացածը դրեցի պայուսակիս ներսի գրպաններից մեկում ու տանը մոռացա հանել: Մի քանի օրից պայուսակս բացելը հաճուք դարձավ. հենց բացում էի, մեխակի հոտը խփում էր քթիս  :Love: 
Հետո հիշեցի, որ նաև ինչ-որ տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ կարելի է էդպիսի անուշաբույր բաներ պահել պայուսակի մի անկյունում: Կարծում եմ՝ դարչինի ձողիկ էլ է կարելի դնել, մանավանդ որ դարչինի բույը շնչելը նաև օգտակար է  :Smile:

----------

Lílium (22.08.2013), Ripsim (27.03.2013), Valentina (27.03.2013), Ձայնալար (27.03.2013), Մուշու (10.04.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

*Խորհուրդ զարթուցիչի հետ կապված*

Շատերի համար առավոտյան արթնանալը պրոբլեմ է: Կամ զարթուցիչը անջատում ու էլի քնում են, կամ մի կերպ իրենց ստիպում վեր կենալ` անիծելով առավոտը ու ոչ միայն: Ես էլ էի այդ մարդկանցից մինչև վերջերս:
Հիմա օգտագործում եմ զարթուցիչի պատահական երգ նվագելու օպցիան: Android-ի օգտվողներների համար նման feature կա Alarm Clock Xtreme ծրագրում: Կարող ես ընտրել քո երգերից կամայական ենթաբազմություն:
Առավոտը սկսվում է նրանով, որ ականջիդ են հասնում երգի հնչյունները (Alarm Clock Xtreme-ում կա նաև ձայնը ցածրից սկսել և աստիճանաբար բարձրացնելու օպցիան): Ի տարբերություն ֆիքսված մեղեդիի, որին ականջդ սովորում է և ասոցիացնում է այն արթնանալու հետ ու առաջացնում է ջղայինություն, այս դեպքում չես ջղայինանում: Քնախառը լսում ես երգը: Մի կողմից այն քեզ չի ստիպում անմիջապես վեր կենալ, վայելում ես երգը, մյուս կողմից "տեսնես սրանից հետո ինչ երգ կդնի" միտքը չի թողնում անջատվել ու քնել: Աստիճանաբար արթնանում ես: Մոտ չորրորդ-հինգերորդ երգից հետո ես հանգիստ վեր եմ կենում ու անջատում զարթուցիչը: Բարի առավոտ  :Bye: 
Ձայնը խորհուրդ չեմ տա բարձր դնել: Ես սկզբում բարձր էի դրել, ու էլի նյարդայինանում էի, ստիպված վեր էի կենում, անջատում, չնայած դեռ լրիվ չէի արթնացել: Իհարկե, շատ ցածր էլ պիտի չլինի, որ դրա տակ քնես:
Զարթուցիչը արժի հեռու դնել (պառկած վիճակում անհասանելի հեռավորության), որ չկարողանաս հեշտությամբ անջատել ու քնել:
Երգացանկը ինչքան մեծ, այնքան լավ, որ հաճախ չկրկնվեն երգերը:

----------

keyboard (22.08.2013), Lílium (22.08.2013), Ձայնալար (22.08.2013), Նարե91 (22.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Խորհուրդ զարթուցիչի հետ կապված*
> 
> Շատերի համար առավոտյան արթնանալը պրոբլեմ է: Կամ զարթուցիչը անջատում ու էլի քնում են, կամ մի կերպ իրենց ստիպում վեր կենալ` անիծելով առավոտը ու ոչ միայն: Ես էլ էի այդ մարդկանցից մինչև վերջերս:
> Հիմա օգտագործում եմ զարթուցիչի պատահական երգ նվագելու օպցիան: Android-ի օգտվողներների համար նման feature կա Alarm Clock Xtreme ծրագրում: Կարող ես ընտրել քո երգերից կամայական ենթաբազմություն:
> Առավոտը սկսվում է նրանով, որ ականջիդ են հասնում երգի հնչյունները (Alarm Clock Xtreme-ում կա նաև ձայնը ցածրից սկսել և աստիճանաբար բարձրացնելու օպցիան): Ի տարբերություն ֆիքսված մեղեդիի, որին ականջդ սովորում է և ասոցիացնում է այն արթնանալու հետ ու առաջացնում է ջղայինություն, այս դեպքում չես ջղայինանում: Քնախառը լսում ես երգը: Մի կողմից այն քեզ չի ստիպում անմիջապես վեր կենալ, վայելում ես երգը, մյուս կողմից "տեսնես սրանից հետո ինչ երգ կդնի" միտքը չի թողնում անջատվել ու քնել: Աստիճանաբար արթնանում ես: Մոտ չորրորդ-հինգերորդ երգից հետո ես հանգիստ վեր եմ կենում ու անջատում զարթուցիչը: Բարի առավոտ 
> Ձայնը խորհուրդ չեմ տա բարձր դնել: Ես սկզբում բարձր էի դրել, ու էլի նյարդայինանում էի, ստիպված վեր էի կենում, անջատում, չնայած դեռ լրիվ չէի արթնացել: Իհարկե, շատ ցածր էլ պիտի չլինի, որ դրա տակ քնես:
> Զարթուցիչը արժի հեռու դնել (պառկած վիճակում անհասանելի հեռավորության), որ չկարողանաս հեշտությամբ անջատել ու քնել:
> Երգացանկը ինչքան մեծ, այնքան լավ, որ հաճախ չկրկնվեն երգերը:


Հեշտությամբ արթնանալու գաղտնիքն ընդամենը շուտ քնելու մեջ ա: Իսկ ո՞նց շուտ քնել: Եթե չես կարողանում ինքդ քեզ ստիպել կոնկրետ ժամի գնալ քնելու, ապա կարելի ա օգտվել stayfocusd-ից ու զանազան այլ նմանատիպ զրթերից, որոնք բրաուզերի վրա տեղադրելու դեպքում կոնկրետ ժամի ինտերնետդ բլոկ կգցի, ստիպված կոմպդ կանջատես ու կքնես: Ես արդեն չորս ամիս ա որոշ բացառություններ չհաշված ուղիղ կեսգիշերին (երբեմն ավելի շուտ) քնում եմ, առավոտը ութին (երբեմն ավելի ուշ կամ շուտ) ոտքի վրա եմ:

----------


## boooooooom

Էս վերջերս աղբի ծավալները  փոքրացնելու ձև եմ գտել։ Պլաստիկե շիշը մի շտապեք դատարկ նետել աղբամանը։ Լցրեք այն, ավելի շուտ, խցկեք նրա մեջ անպետք պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակները, զանազան պլաստմասե զիբիլներ, որոնք կանցնեն շշի բերանով, որը, որ չի անցնի, կտրատեք, մանրացրեք, խցկեք։ Երբ շիշը կլցվի, նոր փակեք և շպտեք աղբի մեջ։ Հավատացեք շշի մեջ ահագին զիբիլ է տեղավորվում։  Այս ձևով կարելի է նվազեցնել քամու ժամանակ օդում թռչող պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակների քանակը։ Փորձեք։

----------

CactuSoul (30.10.2013), John (29.10.2013), Ruby Rue (30.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (29.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.10.2013)

----------


## John

> Էս վերջերս աղբի ծավալները  փոքրացնելու ձև եմ գտել։ Պլաստիկե շիշը մի շտապեք դատարկ նետել աղբամանը։ Լցրեք այն, ավելի շուտ, խցկեք նրա մեջ անպետք պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակները, զանազան պլաստմասե զիբիլներ, որոնք կանցնեն շշի բերանով, որը, որ չի անցնի, կտրատեք, մանրացրեք, խցկեք։ Երբ շիշը կլցվի, նոր փակեք և շպտեք աղբի մեջ։ Հավատացեք շշի մեջ ահագին զիբիլ է տեղավորվում։  Այս ձևով կարելի է նվազեցնել քամու ժամանակ օդում թռչող պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակների քանակը։ Փորձեք։


+ ևս մեկ առավելություն, որ էդ շշերը 2րդ անգամ օգտագործելը համարյա անհնար կդառնա... թե չէ որ իմացա գունավոր մետաղների ընդունման կետերում նաև հատը 5դր.ով պլաստմասե շիշ են ընդունում, մի տեսակ եսիմ... լավ բաներ չպատկերացրեցի

----------

boooooooom (29.10.2013), Cassiopeia (29.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (29.10.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

> + ևս մեկ առավելություն, որ էդ շշերը 2րդ անգամ օգտագործելը համարյա անհնար կդառնա... թե չէ որ իմացա գունավոր մետաղների ընդունման կետերում նաև հատը 5դր.ով պլաստմասե շիշ են ընդունում, մի տեսակ եսիմ... լավ բաներ չպատկերացրեցի


+ եթե մեկը որոշի պլաստիկը առանձնացնի զիբիլից, հեշտ կլինի (չնայած համոզված չեմ, որ շիշն ու տոպրակը նույն նյութից են)

----------

John (29.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վարդան, բայց ասեմ, որ պլաստմասայի ոչ բոլոր տեսակներն են recyclable, որոշ դեպքերում պիտակի վրա վերամշակման նշանը բացակայում ա, կամ գրած է լինում, որ վերամշակման ենթակա չէ։ Հայաստանում սա խստորեն չի վերահսկվում, բայց եվրոպայում արտադրողը պարտավոր ա նշել, տվյալ պլաստմասան վերամշակման ենթակա է, թե չէ։

----------

boooooooom (30.10.2013), Cassiopeia (30.10.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Էս վերջերս աղբի ծավալները  փոքրացնելու ձև եմ գտել։ Պլաստիկե շիշը մի շտապեք դատարկ նետել աղբամանը։ Լցրեք այն, ավելի շուտ, խցկեք նրա մեջ անպետք պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակները, զանազան պլաստմասե զիբիլներ, որոնք կանցնեն շշի բերանով, որը, որ չի անցնի, կտրատեք, մանրացրեք, խցկեք։ Երբ շիշը կլցվի, նոր փակեք և շպտեք աղբի մեջ։ *Հավատացեք շշի մեջ ահագին զիբիլ է տեղավորվում*։  Այս ձևով կարելի է նվազեցնել քամու ժամանակ օդում թռչող պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակների քանակը։ Փորձեք։


+ եթե ուզենաս էտ շշերով մեկի գլխին դմփցնես՝ հավեսին ցավ կտա:

----------


## boooooooom

> Վարդան, բայց ասեմ, որ պլաստմասայի ոչ բոլոր տեսակներն են recyclable, որոշ դեպքերում պիտակի վրա վերամշակման նշանը բացակայում ա, կամ գրած է լինում, որ վերամշակման ենթակա չէ։ Հայաստանում սա խստորեն չի վերահսկվում, բայց եվրոպայում արտադրողը պարտավոր ա նշել, տվյալ պլաստմասան վերամշակման ենթակա է, թե չէ։


Դե, քանի որ Հայաստանում դեռ վերամշակում չկա, գոնե ծավալներով փոքրացնենք,  "մենք վերամշակենք", մինչև  լավ օրեր կգան։
Իսկ հետաքրքիրա չվերամշակվող պլաստմասան ի՞նչ են անում , թաղու՞մ են  :Think:

----------


## boooooooom

> + եթե ուզենաս էտ շշերով մեկի գլխին դմփցնես՝ հավեսին ցավ կտա:


էդ նպատակով կարելի է ավազ լցնել, կամ ջուր լցնել ու սառացնել (բայց դա երևի արժե քննարկել այլ թեմայում)  :Wink:

----------

Անվերնագիր (30.10.2013)

----------


## Second Chance

Ի՞նչ միջոց խորհուրդ կտաք սալիկները մաքրելու համար, որ վերացնի ջրի սպիտակ հետքերը, աղերը:

----------


## ivy

> Ի՞նչ միջոց խորհուրդ կտաք սալիկները մաքրելու համար, որ վերացնի ջրի սպիտակ հետքերը, աղերը:


Հիմա էնքան մաքրող միջոցներ կան, բայց եթե ամենահասարակ միջոցն ես ուզում, սոդայով փորձիր:

----------

Second Chance (12.12.2013), Ուլուանա (11.12.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հիմա էնքան մաքրող միջոցներ կան, բայց եթե ամենահասարակ միջոցն ես ուզում, սոդայով փորձիր:


Ոչ միայն ամենահասարակ, այլև՝ ամենաանվտանգ։ Իմ ամենասիրելի մաքրող միջոցն է։ Հիմա համարյա ամեն ինչ սոդայով եմ մաքրում. համ շատ լավ մաքրում է, համ էլ թունավոր չի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ միայն ամենահասարակ, այլև՝ ամենաանվտանգ։ Իմ ամենասիրելի մաքրող միջոցն է։ Հիմա համարյա ամեն ինչ սոդայով եմ մաքրում. համ շատ լավ մաքրում է, համ էլ թունավոր չի։


իմիջայլոց, որ սոդան ջրի մեջ ես լցնում ու հետո մեջը լիմոն ես քամում (մի թեյի բաժակին, կես լիմոն) կատարյալ ա մաքրում… ավելի լավ քան ցանկացած քիմիական նյութ կամ սոդա…

----------

Alximik (11.12.2013), CactuSoul (12.12.2013), Second Chance (12.12.2013), Ուլուանա (11.12.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իմիջայլոց, որ սոդան ջրի մեջ ես լցնում ու հետո մեջը լիմոն ես քամում (մի թեյի բաժակին, կես լիմոն) կատարյալ ա մաքրում… ավելի լավ քան ցանկացած քիմիական նյութ կամ սոդա…


Մի թեյի բաժակ չոր (փոշի) սոդայի՞ն։

----------


## Second Chance

> Հիմա էնքան մաքրող միջոցներ կան, բայց եթե ամենահասարակ միջոցն ես ուզում, սոդայով փորձիր:


Անկեղծ ասած իմ փորձած ոչ մի միջոցն էլ այդ աղերը չէն հանում, չգիտեմ երևի ճիշտ չեմ ընտրել մինչև հիմա: Ուզում եմ հենց հատուկ կոնկրետ ուղվածությամբ միջոց, որ առանց մեծ ջանքերի մաքրի:

----------


## Second Chance

> իմիջայլոց, որ սոդան ջրի մեջ ես լցնում ու հետո մեջը լիմոն ես քամում (մի թեյի բաժակին, կես լիմոն) կատարյալ ա մաքրում… ավելի լավ քան ցանկացած քիմիական նյութ կամ սոդա…


կփորձեմ տեսնեմ ինչ կստացվի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի թեյի բաժակ չոր (փոշի) սոդայի՞ն։


մի թեյի բաժակ ջրի մեջ մի ճաշի գդալ սոդա ես լցնում, լավ խառնում ես ու հետո մոտ կես կամ ավել լիմոն ես քամում մեջը… շատ լավ ա լինում…

----------

Ուլուանա (13.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մի թեյի բաժակ ջրի մեջ մի ճաշի գդալ սոդա ես լցնում, լավ խառնում ես ու հետո մոտ կես կամ ավել լիմոն ես քամում մեջը… շատ լավ ա լինում…


Ես մինչև հիմա գիտեի էսի ստամոքսը մաքրելու համար ա...

----------

Lílium (13.12.2013), Ձայնալար (13.12.2013), մարիօ (28.03.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես մինչև հիմա գիտեի էսի ստամոքսը մաքրելու համար ա...


Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն. սոդան ունիվերսալ մաքրիչ ա. որտեղ կեղտոտ ա, էնտեղ էլ մաքրում ա  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն. սոդան ունիվերսալ մաքրիչ ա. որտեղ կեղտոտ ա, էնտեղ էլ մաքրում ա ։


Իսկ հակառակն աշխատու՞մ ա: Կարա՞մ ասենք պետքն եղած ժամանակ ստամոքսս ռախշայով կամ սրանցից մեկով լվամ:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.12.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ հակառակն աշխատու՞մ ա: Կարա՞մ ասենք պետքն եղած ժամանակ ստամոքսս ռախշայով կամ սրանցից մեկով լվամ:


Չէ, որովհետև ռախշան, ի տարբերություն սոդայի, ունիվերսալ մաքրիչ չի  :Wink: ։

----------


## boooooooom

Չեմ փորձել, բայց եթե ճիշտ է, լավ բնական միջոց է։

----------

Աթեիստ (27.03.2015), մարիօ (28.03.2015), Մուշու (29.03.2015), Ուլուանա (27.03.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

Եթե տանը ունեք հին, ամուր դուռ, որի վրա չեք ափսոսի անցքեր անել և փայտեր ամրացնել, ապա դուք կարող եք տանը տուռնիկ ունենալ: Ես այս կիրակին նվիրեցի էս գործին ու հիմա մենք ունենք ունիվերսալ (էժան և որակով) տուռնիկ` հասակին հարմարեցնելու 3 հնարավորությամբ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2016), CactuSoul (11.04.2016), John (10.04.2016), Mr. Annoying (11.04.2016), Աթեիստ (11.04.2016), Արէա (11.04.2016), Մուշու (10.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2016)

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե տանը ունեք հին, ամուր դուռ, որի վրա չեք ափսոսի անցքեր անել և փայտեր ամրացնել, ապա դուք կարող եք տանը տուռնիկ ունենալ: Ես այս կիրակին նվիրեցի էս գործին ու հիմա մենք ունենք ունիվերսալ (էժան և որակով) տուռնիկ` հասակին հարմարեցնելու 3 հնարավորությամբ


Մնում ա զգույշ լինեք, որ տուռնիկը դռան հետ միասին պատի միջից դուրս չգա, որովհետև միջսենյակային դռները շատ թույլ են արմացված լինում պատին, հաճախ միայն արագ փակվելուց կարող են տեղից խախտվել  :Smile:

----------


## boooooooom

> Մնում ա զգույշ լինեք, որ տուռնիկը դռան հետ միասին պատի միջից դուրս չգա, որովհետև միջսենյակային դռները շատ թույլ են արմացված լինում պատին, հաճախ միայն արագ փակվելուց կարող են տեղից խախտվել


 :LOL: Դե սա բետտա վերսիան ա, դեռ փորձարկում ա անցնում: Ես սկսել եմ օգտագործել, որ դուռը պոկվի` կգրեմ)): Բայց մեր դուռը շատ ամուր ա. դժվար...

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2016)

----------


## boooooooom

> Դե սա բետտա վերսիան ա, դեռ փորձարկում ա անցնում: Ես սկսել եմ օգտագործել, որ դուռը պոկվի` կգրեմ)): Բայց մեր դուռը շատ ամուր ա. դժվար...


Էսօր հերթական անգամ տուռնիկից կախվելուց հիշեցի, որ ստեղ գրել էի սրա մասին։ Դեռ դռան ռամկան չի պեկվել, հաճախ օգտագործում ենք, մեջքիս ցավերը համարյա վերջացել են, մի քիչ էլ քաշս ա իջել։ Արդար ա, փորձեք))

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.09.2017), Աթեիստ (11.09.2017), Տրիբուն (11.09.2017)

----------

